# Suzuki Hayabusa GSX 1300 RZ - Worth the money?



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

As some of you know im doing my motorcycle cbt this Friday and then DAS to get my bike license hopefully by the end of the month...always wanted a hayabusa, its just one of those bike that i have my heart set on and no matter what people say, to get a smaller 600cc bike as my first sport bike, im not likely to listen...i guess im stubborn like that.

But anyway i have been scowering the ads online to find a busa and this one caught my eye



Its a 2004 model, with 13K miles with paper work to back it up, has 1 years MOT and 3 months tax, has all services done since 2004 to present...guy wants £3,500 for it?? anyone think thats a good price?

He is willing to bring the bike up to Inverness from Brechin to meet me as im going to have to travel from Stornoway over on the ferry to inverness, so its going to cost a couple of hundred pounds or more to go over and bring the bike back.

I have offerred £3,250 without seeing the bike, only pics, on the basis it is in MINT condition as described in his ad....well his daughter put the ad up as her dad is offshore at the moment and will be back this Friday...she has said her dad is willing to take £3,400 as the lowest price...im thinking £3,300

What do you guys think? as this is going to be the 1st bike im going to buy in the UK....will do HPI check when we agree a price etc.

@El Toro Mr UK98 @BLUE(UK)

@flinty @W1NNY @WilsonR6


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I personally don't think it's a good idea at all, but you say you won't listen so that doesn't matter.

Price is ok as it's what you'd normally price a hayabusa at, as long as it is in good nick you won't have anything to worry about.

In reality a 600/750cc is way more power than you need for road riding but I guess you want more.

Insurance may be a little pricey as its a very high performance bike but aside from that.... I can't say anything bad that you won't ignore.

Just respect the machine or you'll just be another guy that fell off in his first month of riding.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Jesus your passing your test and getting straight on a hayabusa??

Rest in peace mate lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

That's like a 17yo passing his test and being able to insurance a 900bhp supra lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

sckeane said:


> That's like a 17yo passing his test and being able to insurance a 900bhp supra lol


It's what I was thinking.

I just about got insurance cover for my gsxr600 erm.....restricted :whistling:

Most insurers didn't want to touch me with a barge poll and the two or three that would only offered extortionate third party only cover.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sckeane said:


> That's like a 17yo passing his test and being able to insurance a 900bhp supra lol


I had a nitrous kit in my bedroom before i even passed my test lol.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

AK-26 said:


> I personally don't think it's a good idea at all, but you say you won't listen so that doesn't matter.
> 
> Price is ok as it's what you'd normally price a hayabusa at, as long as it is in good nick you won't have anything to worry about.
> 
> ...


Insurance isnt bad mate, im coming up to 32 so its £600 fully comp which isnt bad at all for what the bike is.



sckeane said:


> Jesus your passing your test and getting straight on a hayabusa??
> 
> Rest in peace mate lol





sckeane said:


> That's like a 17yo passing his test and being able to insurance a 900bhp supra lol


i've been riding bike since 2000 back in Bangladesh without as much as a helmet on, i know the bikes here are more faster/powerful but its just one of those things mate, if i've got the money and can afford it why not....people die tripping on pavements?



AK-26 said:


> It's what I was thinking.
> 
> I just about got insurance cover for my gsxr600 erm.....restricted
> 
> Most insurers didn't want to touch me with a barge poll and the two or three that would only offered extortionate third party only cover.


Not sure how old you are mate, but im 32 in October


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I had a nitrous kit in my bedroom before i even passed my test lol.


I was googling prices of insurance for a mkiv supra and single turbo conversion... Specifically an hks t51r turbo.

Then reality hit me when nobody would quote me.

Now I just want the 2jz engine to put into an rx7... One day I'll build this beast!!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm a big supporter of newbie bikers jumping on R1s etc. I think you learn fast from them and a kick in the pants is what you need sometimes to realise how vulnerable you are. However... a busa?!?!?!?! Madness!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

AK-26 said:


> I was googling prices of insurance for a mkiv supra and single turbo conversion... Specifically an hks t51r turbo.
> 
> Then reality hit me when nobody would quote me.
> 
> Now I just want the 2jz engine to put into an rx7... One day I'll build this beast!!!


Get an s2000. Much more modern car than the rx-7, and they fit straight in very easily done!! Loads in america doing it.

My supra was an na-t and i done the turbo myself - t61. Insurance was dirt cheap as an n/a


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm a big supporter of newbie bikers jumping on R1s etc. I think you learn fast from them and a kick in the pants is what you need sometimes to realise how vulnerable you are. However... a busa?!?!?!?! Madness!


I think this. He will only get bored of a 600. I recently started motocross, got a kx125 as was new to it and got bored very easily and now selling.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Personally it's not the performance that would put me off having that as a first bike but the weight,

I bought a zx9r after passing my test, rode it for a year, as it being fast as sh1t was fun, the weight and not being able to hustle it through corners made me sell it in the end, brought a cheap cbr6 the following summer and had twice as much fun on that (until it blew up) the bike being smaller and lighter made it much easier to lean over and pick back up through the corners,

It takes a lot of effort and quite a bit of talent to through a big bike about..

You'll honestly be quicker a - b on a 600/750, I know I was.

But I guess that wasn't your question, so yeah thats about the right price if it's as clean in the flesh..


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@BodyBuilding101

Yeah I'm younger than you mate I'm 22.

I've had a few bikes. I started on a 50cc moped at 16 and went onto a r125, followed my a restricted gsxr600 and onto a non restricted gsxr750 which I've sold as the money was needed.

I understand insurance would always be pricier for me than it would for you as I'm younger.

Seeing as you're getting a hayabusa get the leather and helmet too, this isn't the bike you ride without.

Falling off isn't nice and even at 20-30mph it's bad, skin grafts aren't nice and neither is road rash and that's the minimum that tends to happen.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Get an s2000. Much more modern car than the rx-7, and they fit straight in very easily done!! Loads in america doing it.
> 
> My supra was an na-t and i done the turbo myself - t61. Insurance was dirt cheap as an n/a


Yeah my scoop was an sti imported and registered here as a GL so insurance was good lol wouldn't of happened any other way as I'm 20


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Hayabusa's are mind bendingly fast, if you are new to biking they operate far faster than you will.

I would recommend making your mistakes at 60 mph rather than 160mph.

Those mistakes will happen, it's just a mater of time when you are new to bikes.

Bike looks nice though.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> I was googling prices of insurance for a mkiv supra and single turbo conversion... Specifically an hks t51r turbo.
> 
> Then reality hit me when nobody would quote me.
> 
> Now I just want the 2jz engine to put into an rx7... One day I'll build this beast!!!


Sure mkivsupra.net still have an agreement with an insurance company for single conversions. Most wanted me to be 30 to insure mine with a GT4088 (I was 24 at the time)


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Yeah my scoop was an sti imported and registered here as a GL so insurance was good lol wouldn't of happened any other way as I'm 20


I had an imported EVO RS... or as it stated on the v5, a lancer 1.8 gt, Also had a pulsar gti-r that seemed to have only been regestered as a gti when it was imported.. oops


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't have it as a first bike, that being said there's an biker on my street who's first bike was a GSXR1100 who survived :bounce:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> Personally it's not the performance that would put me off having that as a first bike but the weight


The weight gets a lot of people as its one of things most people don't consider.

I've seen quite a few people some of which I know and some random people drop their bike when going round a corner, they have either stalled or just not been able to bring it back up.

Most of the time they're fine but I remember one guy did it and broke his ankle... Teaches him for riding in sandals :lol:


----------



## mantz1525 (Mar 18, 2012)

from no road bike experience to hayabussa.. smart guy. at least ensure you kit your self up in full set of decent gear. The little 400's are fast enough for road, let alone 600's and upwards


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Sure mkivsupra.net still have an agreement with an insurance company for single conversions. Most wanted me to be 30 to insure mine with a GT4088 (I was 24 at the time)


I should add I was only 18-19 at the time and looking back it was highly unrealistic of me :lol:


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

An R6 wants to kill you, an R1 will kill you and a Hayabusa will take your soul!

Rock n roll, carry on!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> Sure mkivsupra.net still have an agreement with an insurance company for single conversions. Most wanted me to be 30 to insure mine with a GT4088 (I was 24 at the time)


Sky insurance.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Some poor bloke is gonna be scraping you off the tarmac. Madness jumping on a busa straight after test.

Personally not a big fan of them, think they have ugly front ends. Prefer a lighter more nimble sports bike.

But as you said you wont listen to anyone opposed so......enjoy :thumb:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sky insurance.


That's them! Found them rude and wouldn't quote me to be fair


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for everyone who posted :thumbup1:

But this thread was about whether the bike was worth the price asked for NOT if it was wise for me to buy it as my 1st bike in the UK.

But i appreciated the concern, its what makes ukm great....community spirit :thumb:

Yes i have the full outfit not leather but textile stuff as i dont like the look/feel of leather....plus i have been driving for the last 15 years and not had one single crash/break-down/speeding ticket [seldom do i speed]....that doesnt mean it will be the same when riding a bike but you can always hope things wont go wrong....most of the time its other road users that you need to be weary of.

May get consider some extended lessons if i think i need it to control a busa.....i have looked at 600cc bikes but deep down i think i will regret buying one if i did, but thats me.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Why not get a GSX600 or something similar to begin with. Dont have to keep it forever. Ride it for 6-12 months and get some experience under you then jump on the busa.

If you seldom speed why buy a bike with around 350bhp per ton? If your riding around at 50-70mph probably wont get past 4th if that. The thou fireblade will go quick enough to get banned in 3rd.

As for what they are worth not sure seems a reasonable price.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Jimboi said:


> Why not get a GSX600 or something similar to begin with. Dont have to keep it forever. Ride it for 6-12 months and get some experience under you then jump on the busa.
> 
> If you seldom speed why buy a bike with around 350bhp per ton? If your riding around at 50-70mph probably wont get past 4th if that. The thou fireblade will go quick enough to get banned in 3rd.
> 
> As for what they are worth not sure seems a reasonable price.


Its more the style and look of the bike that appeals mate.... :wub:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Its more the style and look of the bike that appeals mate.... :wub:


TBF I can understand where you're coming from when you say this, I'm not a fan of the busa look myself but if it was a GSXR1000 I'd be very tempted.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> TBF I can understand where you're coming from when you say this, I'm not a fan of the busa look myself but if it was a GSXR1000 I'd be very tempted.


Id love an RC213V just love the swingarm on them.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

AK-26 said:


> TBF I can understand where you're coming from when you say this, I'm not a fan of the busa look myself but if it was a GSXR1000 I'd be very tempted.


A guy has a gsxr1000, even let me on it...didnt like it...its a nice bike and everything but not for me, though both have similarities..here are both side by side, both 2004 models



I dont know, the busa looks more better to me in the above comparison


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

fill your boots mate:thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

The main thing I don't like about the busa is the way the tail curves down, kind of like the SRAD gsxr's from back in the day.

Also not a fan of the double exhaust and long wheel base, but that's needed I guess to help keep the front wheel as planted as possible.

When it comes to gsxr's I like the k7 (2007 models onwards, they have the sleekest sharpest design I think


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

This was my first bike after passing my test after selling my 125 and it was SERIOUSLY FAST! As I'm only 5' 6" it was a little large and little heavy once leant over so far. Got rid of it after 6 months as it was too easy to do stupid things on it.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a feeling your gonna post a thread in a few month that goes something like....'HGH for repairing torn ligaments' haha


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Its more the style and look of the bike that appeals mate.... :wub:


Totally appreciate that mate, but theres nothing stopping you getting one when you have some miles underneath you. Driving is totally different to being on a bike so easy to open them up and when things go wrong it happens quick.

Heres a busa Steelers quarterback Ben Roethlisberger was riding.










But anyway if your mind is made up then fair you've got bigger balls than me, or maybe just more sensible. Just had a look around seems a decent price for the age and mileage. Want to check the service history of the bike make sure its had decent oil and well looked after. They are highly tuned engines and as will any high performance motor need to be looked after and run on quality fuel etc...

If you have a mate willing to test ride or with any experience of bikes definitely take them with you, fairings can hide allsorts.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

HAWKUS said:


> I have a feeling your gonna post a thread in a few month that goes something like....'HGH for repairing torn ligaments' haha


Most of my ligaments have been torn in the gym already :lol: i'll just be tearing previously torn ligaments again :laugh:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

HAWKUS said:


> I have a feeling your gonna post a thread in a few month that goes something like....'HGH for repairing torn ligaments' haha


Most of my ligaments have been torn in the gym already :lol: i'll just be tearing previously torn ligaments again :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

He can crash and do just as much damage on a 600 than he can a hyabusa surely? Anything over say 100mph is gonna be lethal and both bikes would do that sort of speed very easily.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> He can crash and do just as much damage on a 600 than he can a hyabusa surely? Anything over say 100mph is gonna be lethal and both bikes would do that sort of speed very easily.


This is very true.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> He can crash and do just as much damage on a 600 than he can a hyabusa surely? Anything over say 100mph is gonna be lethal and both bikes would do that sort of speed very easily.


Cant argue with that.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Better to go out in full on style then on the Hyabusa? Thats the decision i would make lol.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Better to go out in full on style then on the Hyabusa? Thats the decision i would make lol.


Least you'd probably be going quick enough not to see it coming.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jimboi said:


> Least you'd probably be going quick enough not to see it coming.


HAHA exactly. Who wants to turn up in heaven old wrinkled and past it. Turn up in a ring of flames on a hyabusa ffs.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA exactly. Who wants to turn up in heaven old wrinkled and past it. Turn up in a ring of flames on a hyabusa ffs.


You'd get more of those virgins that are meant to be up there thats for sure.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Dude, you were showing off yer nuts. If you didnt want a debate about whether you should buy it or not, why did you mention you're getting it after yer test as a first bike? I dont know abt english prices but it seems a reasonable price to me. You ARE going to crash unless you're a complete rock of sense, so the earlier post abt which bike its on is correct. All in all, warp speed aside theyre a smart bike for a first timer actually...comfy and steady handling, you simply cant handle them like a sportsbike. In fact theres a guy I know owns one and hes in his 70s...he wont get or drive any other bike. You'll be needing shares in Bridgestone though haha...best of luck with it mate.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Guys daughter called and said if I was still interested in the bike, I said yes and would they -accept £3,300 which they did, so just a matter of putting a deposit down and then going over next week to inspect it and do the deal.

Anyone give me some advice on what to look for when buying a bike? Obviously I can't test ride it legally, so will get my cousing to do it and then have the bike transported by a haulage firm.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

mixerD1 said:


> Dude, you were showing off yer nuts. If you didnt want a debate about whether you should buy it or not, why did you mention you're getting it after yer test as a first bike? I dont know abt english prices but it seems a reasonable price to me. You ARE going to crash unless you're a complete rock of sense, so the earlier post abt which bike its on is correct. All in all, warp speed aside theyre a smart bike for a first timer actually...comfy and steady handling, you simply cant handle them like a sportsbike. In fact theres a guy I know owns one and hes in his 70s...he wont get or drive any other bike. You'll be needing shares in Bridgestone though haha...best of luck with it mate.


A few people have mentioned I'm going to come off at some point no matter what bike it is, here's hoping its and a low speed and beside grass if possible.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Guys daughter called and said if I was still interested in the bike, I said yes and would they -accept £3,300 which they did, so just a matter of putting a deposit down and then going over next week to inspect it and do the deal.
> 
> Anyone give me some advice on what to look for when buying a bike? Obviously I can't test ride it legally, so will get my cousing to do it and then have the bike transported by a haulage firm.


Rent a trailer or van to transport it. Have a look on busa forums see if there are any common issues with them.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Jimboi said:


> Rent a trailer or van to transport it. Have a look on busa forums see if there are any common issues with them.


How do you get a bike into the back of a van mate? Never had to so it so not a clue on how to get it in :lol:

Yeah will check the forums, thanks


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> As some of you know im doing my motorcycle cbt this Friday and then DAS to get my bike license hopefully by the end of the month...always wanted a hayabusa, its just one of those bike that i have my heart set on and no matter what people say, to get a smaller 600cc bike as my first sport bike, im not likely to listen...i guess im stubborn like that.
> 
> But anyway i have been scowering the ads online to find a busa and this one caught my eye
> 
> ...


I'd wait for the guy coming back and call him up. At the price it's not bad, given your location, you're going to have to spend a fair bit on travel if you're trying to get something cheaper unless you're very very lucky. Check the back tyre,if it's almost bald, take another back with you. 

Should you buy something so powerful? Yes and no. Yes because you'll not use more than half the throttle before you hit the other side of the island you live on and no because if it goes wrong, you've got a long way to an A&E!! :confused1:

On the flip side, the roads are brilliant on the West side of Scotland.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Rent a van and take a few ratchet straps, blankets(protect the bike) and a 7ft scaffold plank.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> How do you get a bike into the back of a van mate? Never had to so it so not a clue on how to get it in :lol:
> 
> Yeah will check the forums, thanks


Ride it up a ramp.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't ride it, don't walk it using engine power. It WILL kick the ramp out unless you know what you're doing. I have done it before but luckily with an endure bike and not a 230kg+ bike.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd wait for the guy coming back and call him up. At the price it's not bad, given your location, you're going to have to spend a fair bit on travel if you're trying to get something cheaper unless you're very very lucky. Check the back tyre,if it's almost bald, take another back with you.
> 
> Should you buy something so powerful? Yes and no. Yes because you'll not use more than half the throttle before you hit the other side of the island you live on and no because if it goes wrong, you've got a long way to an A&E!! :confused1:
> 
> On the flip side, the roads are brilliant on the West side of Scotland.


What do you think was a good price? Have agreed £3,300 so I doesn't matter now but there are no other hayabusa's in Scotland within my price range. Most are in England, plus he's willing to travel up with the bike so saves me a bit on travel.

The guy comes back this Friday from off shore and the back tyre is brand new according to his daughter.

I live next to the hospital, 2 min away :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> What do you think was a good price? Have agreed £3,300 so I doesn't matter now but there are no other hayabusa's in Scotland within my price range. Most are in England, plus he's willing to travel up with the bike so saves me a bit on travel.
> 
> The guy comes back this Friday from off shore and the back tyre is brand new according to his daughter.
> 
> I live next to the hospital, 2 min away :lol:


That's just the thing, your location is awkward, but then it is also awkward for the seller since he isn't exactly middle UK.

I think price wise it's acceptable. £3,700 would be on the high side but £3,000 would be a great buy. If it's what you really want and it'd in good condition mechanically and cosmetically given it's age(not that it's old).

Something else to consider is, you could spend a few hundred quid going looking at £3k bikes which turn out to be dogs and end up finding a decent one the other end of the country which ends up costing a few hundred to get it home. I've learnt my lesson, if you're happy with it and it's as close as it'd going to be, buy it.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's just the thing, your location is awkward, but then it is also awkward for the seller since he isn't exactly middle UK.
> 
> I think price wise it's acceptable. £3,700 would be on the high side but £3,000 would be a great buy. If it's what you really want and it'd in good condition mechanically and cosmetically given it's age(not that it's old).
> 
> Something else to consider is, you could spend a few hundred quid going looking at £3k bikes which turn out to be dogs and end up finding a decent one the other end of the country which ends up costing a few hundred to get it home. I've learnt my lesson, if you're happy with it and it's as close as it'd going to be, buy it.


Thanks mate, one of the best post on this thread.

I was looking at brand new busa on finance with a £3k deposit (£13,000-£3000=£10000 on finance) but living where I do it wet most of the time and we only have a small window to ride bikes, may to August, so £3k is what I thought I could waste on a bike and not affecte me like a £250 monthly payment.

Yeah he's in Brechin and I'm in Stornoway so opposite end of the country, hence why we are meeting in Inverness. I did see a 2007 bike with 23k miles on it for £3,800 but its 360 miles away in England and as you say it could or couldn't work out after going to an expense of travelling.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Such a nice bike, seems a steal for the price so long as everything is running well.

Load it up in a van then hit the track somewhere to practice or at the very least a long stretch of quiet road


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sku11fk said:


> Such a nice bike, seems a steal for the price so long as everything is running well.
> 
> Load it up in a van then hit the track somewhere to practice or at the very least a long stretch of quiet road


We have lots of quite roads here and the area control officer is my good friends husband  but I don't break the law, being a respectable businessman and all :whistling: most likely I will wait until I have my license before riding it


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Rent a van and take a few ratchet straps, blankets(protect the bike) and a 7ft scaffold plank.


this is how a motorcycle company does it, shame they dont show how they got it into the van :lol:






If i only could borrow this it would be so easy :tongue:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Brand new 2013 LTD Edition Hayabusa in Yellow :wub: out of my price range by £10K :cursing:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> A few people have mentioned I'm going to come off at some point no matter what bike it is, here's hoping its and a low speed and beside grass if possible.


f.ck that, you could walk out your front door and a slate come off and decapitate you...get the bike and get out and enjoy yourself

(ps even a slate cant go as fast as a bushaaaaaa!)


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

****ing get it bought mate! Haven't read much posts to be fair, but I've wanted a Hayabusa since they came out when I was young 

I'm sure you are aware it was the fastest bike in the world and does 186mph in no time even before you take the restriction off?! Probably not the most ideal bike but as long as you aren't an absolute bell end you should survive to see it does you proud

If you are ever in Manchester, let me have a go!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

WilsonR6 said:


> ****ing get it bought mate! Haven't read much posts to be fair, but I've wanted a Hayabusa since they came out when I was young
> 
> I'm sure you are aware it was the fastest bike in the world and does 186mph in no time even before you take the restriction off?! Probably not the most ideal bike but as long as you aren't an absolute bell end you should survive to see it does you proud
> 
> If you are ever in Manchester, let me have a go!


Thanks man, i've wanted one since i was the movie "Dhoom" but the styling is bonkers, thats the appeal :thumbup1:

Yes i am aware it WAS the fastest bike on the planet, until it got beaten by a kawazaki i think, still 186mph! doubt i'll see half that :lol:

Nah im all the way up here in Stornoway, if your ever up this way then your welcome to ride it....just put a deposit down


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> this is how a motorcycle company does it, shame they dont show how they got it into the van :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're confident enough, using the engine to get it up the ramp. Only apply engine power until the rear wheel is on the ramp, after that the wheel will spin up and kick the ramp out from under the bike so whilst it's moving along pull the clutch in and push it with the momentum. A mattress or old sofa cushion is handy.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thanks man, i've wanted one since i was the movie "Dhoom" but the styling is bonkers, thats the appeal :thumbup1:
> 
> Yes i am aware it WAS the fastest bike on the planet, until it got beaten by a kawazaki i think, still 186mph! doubt i'll see half that :lol:
> 
> Nah im all the way up here in Stornoway, if your ever up this way then your welcome to ride it....just put a deposit down


The original 'busa was faster than the ZX12, because it was unrestricted. I wanted a ZX12 back when they came out but couldn't get a test ride on one due to the sales fools not believing I would pay cash for it if I decided I wanted one. A mate of mine had an Hayabusa when they first came out and we used to go to a lot of the 200mph.org runs.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you're confident enough, using the engine to get it up the ramp. Only apply engine power until the rear wheel is on the ramp, after that the wheel will spin up and kick the ramp out from under the bike so whilst it's moving along pull the clutch in and push it with the momentum. A mattress or old sofa cushion is handy.


I think I might just get it haulaged over, as articulated lorrys come over from inverness daily and those guys have ramps that you could just lift the bike onto the back...plus they take the risk as the last thing i want is to try to put it into the back of a van and drop it! :laugh:

Going tomorrow to the local office to ask, a friend works their so might get mates rates :thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I think I might just get it haulaged over, as articulated lorrys come over from inverness daily and those guys have ramps that you could just lift the bike onto the back...plus they take the risk as the last thing i want is to try to put it into the back of a van and drop it! :laugh:
> 
> Going tomorrow to the local office to ask, a friend works their so might get mates rates :thumb:


Fingers crossed.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

UK Muscle has more nutters than any other forum i've ever seen, if people like this tell you to pick a different bike as it's dangerous, you should listen!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> UK Muscle has more nutters than any other forum i've ever seen, if people like this tell you to pick a different bike as it's dangerous, you should listen!


To be fair I was shredding the tyre of my mates 'busa back when they came out and I don't think I was that old. I'll see if I can find a pic of it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I was about 23 when I was riding this as my mate needed to store it in my garage and the deal was that I could play on it when I felt like it. The pic was taken at one of the 200mph.org meetings after it had the exhaust and paint job done.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You don't have a licence yet and are going to get a busa? Silly silly boy.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Probably the worst possible bike to get for a beginner, big, heavy and nearly 200hp depending on what year. Even a 120hp 600 will be a bit much to handle for someone new to bikes.

You'd need a good few years experience to handle the beast that is a busa, not what you want to hear but it's true they are something else!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Does anyone actually read posts? :confused1:

I said i have been riding since 2000 but abroad, i have a full bike license in BD...just recently i came back from a 6 month stay were i was riding everyday...so no im not a total beginner like most of you think, i do know my way around a bike...big bikes are the same as smaller bikes imo, they have a clutch, an accelerator and brakes its just you need more care when riding them.

Im off to bed in a bit, as my instructor called and my CBT is tomorrow rather than Fri/Sat of this week as he's doing extra days because of being busy :thumbup1:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> You don't have a licence yet and are going to get a busa? Silly silly boy.


This ^

Learn more by riding less powerful bikes first, you will have plenty of fun and when you do get a busa you will be more capable of handling it and you will be alive!

Ive lost three mates to big powerful bikes, one got decapitated when he hit a dustbin lorry, another hit a cab after it pulled out him because he didnt realise how fast he was going (he was speeding) and another hit a telegraph pole!

All giving it the big-un on powerful bikes and all dead!! :angry:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Does anyone actually read posts? :confused1:
> 
> I said i have been riding since 2000 but abroad, i have a full bike license in BD...just recently i came back from a 6 month stay were i was riding everyday...so no im not a total beginner like most of you think, i do know my way around a bike...big bikes are the same as smaller bikes imo, they have a clutch, an accelerator and brakes its just you need more care when riding them.
> 
> Im off to bed in a bit, as my instructor called and my CBT is tomorrow rather than Fri/Sat of this week as he's doing extra days because of being busy :thumbup1:


Clearly i didnt lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

It is a sexy bike I'd get it. When I was in the Isle of White few years ago there was this big bike thing going on and the men would say to each other "four wheels move the body two wheels move the soul" They were crazy buggers though and always hugged each other incase someone died!


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

i don't know what the fuss is about... the bike will only go as fast as you want it to go!! ride like a moron and you'll suffer, be sensible and you've got as much chance as the rest of us...


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

beefdinner said:


> It is a sexy bike I'd get it. When I was in the Isle of White few years ago there was this big bike thing going on and the men would say to each other "four wheels move the body two wheels move the soul" They were crazy buggers though and always hugged each other incase someone died!


WTF is that in your hand? :lol: do you actually use that?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thanks man, i've wanted one since i was the movie "Dhoom" but the styling is bonkers, thats the appeal :thumbup1:
> 
> Yes i am aware it WAS the fastest bike on the planet, until it got beaten by a kawazaki i think, still 186mph! doubt i'll see half that :lol:
> 
> Nah im all the way up here in Stornoway, if your ever up this way then your welcome to ride it....just put a deposit down


As far as I'm aware the other bike that goes faster is the BMW S1000RR which does 187mph lol

You will see it trust me! I saw top speed on my R6 in about 5 minutes. It's addictive man


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> I had an imported EVO RS... or as it stated on the v5, a lancer 1.8 gt, Also had a pulsar gti-r that seemed to have only been regestered as a gti when it was imported.. oops


lucky bastard


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave1180 said:


> i don't know what the fuss is about... the bike will only go as fast as you want it to go!! ride like a moron and you'll suffer, be sensible and you've got as much chance as the rest of us...


You my man are talking sense :thumbup1:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> WTF is that in your hand? :lol: do you actually use that?


Hell no, my friends bought it for my Birthday as a joke! Keep it by my bed now in case of an intruder. Thwack, bludgeoned by a big rubber dildo!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Good value for the money mate, you'll love the power and the braking-if your heart tells you its the bike for you buy it. One thing i'll say is i've binned a few bikes, sore one was doing 15mph but the 70mph superman over the handle bars didnt hurt until next day, i've lost a few mates in the past few years to bike accidents but i can tell you if you had to ask them how the wanted to go they would have said on their bike-ride with your head not your hand.Good luck, hope you dont need it.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Hell no, my friends bought it for my Birthday as a joke! Keep it by my bed now in case of an intruder. Thwack, bludgeoned by a big rubber dildo!


nice chebs me dear


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

beefdinner said:


> Hell no, my friends bought it for my Birthday as a joke! Keep it by my bed now in case of an intruder. Thwack, bludgeoned by a big rubber dildo!


I know you like a big'un :laugh: but if you did use that on yourself then it would be something out of the weird and wonderful 

As Husky said. nice titties  they look full and perky in that pic! Mr dinner must be a happy chappy


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I know you like a big'un :laugh: but if you did use that on yourself then it would be something out of the weird and wonderful
> 
> As Husky said. nice titties  they look full and perky in that pic! Mr dinner must be a happy chappy


I wouldn't want to meet a woman that could use that on herself honestly it's thicker than my arm!

No mr dinner I'm afraid

But seriously be careful on that thing. Bikers make up the majority of fatalities yet are the minority mode of transport on the road. When I worked in insurance claims the statistics are shockingly sad.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

A bike thread that's degenerated into dildo talk....haha, no shock there then.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

beefdinner said:


> I wouldn't want to meet a woman that could use that on herself honestly it's thicker than my arm!
> 
> No mr dinner I'm afraid
> 
> But seriously be careful on that thing. Bikers make up the majority of fatalities yet are the minority mode of transport on the road. When I worked in insurance claims the statistics are shockingly sad.


 :lol: i guess the woman that did use that would be very slack :whistling:

Thanks, if i do come off...you'll be the 1st call i make to rub ointment into my wounds 

I need to head to bed, have to make up at 7.30 to get ready and go to the center to do the CBT [waste of £130 imo, I KNOW HOW TO RIDE!! lol]


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

mixerD1 said:


> A bike thread that's degenerated into dildo talk....haha, no shock there then.


its ukm mate...everything comes down to sex or steroids on ukm :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> :lol: i guess the woman that did use that would be very slack :whistling:
> 
> Thanks, if i do come off...you'll be the 1st call i make to rub ointment into my wounds
> 
> I need to head to bed, have to make up at 7.30 to get ready and go to the center to do the CBT [waste of £130 imo, I KNOW HOW TO RIDE!! lol]


Goodnight fella.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> its ukm mate...everything comes down to sex or steroids on ukm :lol:


Ah ya... Id be disappointed if that didn't happen. I like them 'Busas mate...when I'm less young I might get one..good for you mate...Id say the roads up there are excellent bike roads too?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

mixerD1 said:


> Ah ya... Id be disappointed if that didn't happen. I like them 'Busas mate...when I'm less young I might get one..good for you mate...Id say the roads up there are excellent bike roads too?


The roads are good for testing yourself, but people from down south forget that if you push too hard your going to come off....many fatalities happen on the Ullapool to INverness road....not so many in Stornoway that i have heard of...but once i get my license i will be clocking up the miles to get experience on both the bike and the twisty roads here.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> i've been riding bike since 2000 back in Bangladesh without as much as a helmet on, i know the bikes here are more faster/powerful but its just one of those things mate, if i've got the money and can afford it why not....people die tripping on pavements?


If you can survive the roads of somewhere like Bangladesh, he sure wont have any problems riding a big powerful bike over here.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

andysutils said:


> If you can survive the roads of somewhere like Bangladesh, he sure wont have any problems riding a big powerful bike over here.


Thanks mate :thumbup1:

well I passed my CBT, not that I thought I was going to fail :lol: , was supposed to go out for a 1 hour ride but after 15/20 min the instructor said to head back to base as there was no point in doing the full hour as I could ride 

likely I'm off on a trip to see the busa and do the deal if its right next Wednesday 10 July :thumb:

Edit: Had a chat with the seller right now and ask him be honest with me, its a long way to travel for both of us, if the bike is mint then im coming over otherwise we are both going to waste money on traveling. Said it was mint and welcome to do any checks on it; so put the deposit down and now off on the Wednesday to go see it and bring it over :thumb:

To say im excited is an understatement, always wanted a busa :clap:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Update: After putting down the deposit i did a HPI check on the bike and it came back as having *8 previous owners*, so i'd be the ninth! For a 9 year old bike that was too many owners in my opinion, within 10min of the HPI check i got a few pics of the sellers daughter of the documentation of the bike and on the V5 it had 8 owners as well so the HPI check wasn't wrong.

so i txt the sellers daughter and asked how come the HPI check and the V5 is saying 8 owners when you said it had 2 or 3?? she said she didnt know...but i had doubts in my mind now so decided not to go ahead with the purchase.

She dragged her heels on returning my deposit, got it back this afternoon, at one point i thought i wouldn't be getting it back but im relieved now....but its put me off buying a bike privately without checking it in the flesh 1st, so any bike i consider in the future im going to go over or get as much info [like pics of the V5] beforehand before putting any deposit down!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad you've got your money back.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Glad you've got your money back.


thanks mate :thumbup1: , but for a moment i thought i wouldn't!

I think i need to chill a bit and wait until i've actually got my license then consider which bike to get, as that way i can test ride it etc....but its hard with the good weather and mates out on their own bikes :tongue:

Mod 1 training begins next Tuesday and my test on Monday 22nd :thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Good luck with the tests.

I wonder where that other guy is who bought himself a bike? He's not posted in a while. :confused1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Good luck with the tests.
> 
> I wonder where that other guy is who bought himself a bike? He's not posted in a while. :confused1:


Thansk mate, i watched some youtube clips and they seem pi55 easy, so should be a doddle fingers crossed :thumbup1:

El Torro?

He should be about as he has PT client on here, i haven't checked in or do so regularly; just don't have the time...only log into update my private journal i have in Pscarbs PT sections and to make threads on stuff i need answered :tongue:

How you keeping mate?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thansk mate, i watched some youtube clips and they seem pi55 easy, so should be a doddle fingers crossed :thumbup1:
> 
> El Torro?
> 
> ...


That's the guy,hopefully he'll let us know how he's getting on with his bike/test.

Biking wise, I have got out a few times, last night I went to a local car/bike meet which was a decent evening after work. Google images 'Ashby Folville' will give you an idea what it is.

Training wise, not so great. I have recently been diagnosed as having 'gout'(wrist mostly), which I thought was what old people get!! :confused1: I'll be trying to shift it/shift some weight/change diet/etc.


----------



## butler94 (Jun 6, 2011)

flippin el, your off your head  ive always been into bikes from having a scooter then a 125 now a 400. but after having a go of me dad and mums gsxr 750 n gsxr 1000 i can safely say that although they were wicked, i think i may have either killed myself or got caught flying down a road doing about 140mph. For me my zxr 400 is still a quick little bike and allot of fun. ive had some scary moments on mine which could have been worse on a bigger bike. But at the end of the day the bike only goes as fast as you want it to go. :thumb: still, cant wait till my 2 years are up so i can get a fireblade or gsxr.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

A bargain Hayabusa :laugh:


----------



## Diddums (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice choice of bike man, I don't mind the busa's. BUT, take my word that "general road riding" anywhere is nothing compared to trying to carve up the twisties. Especially on a hyper bike. But in saying that, I ride a K9 GSXR1000 and its a crazy fast bike but at the same time i can go as slow as I want. It's all in the wrist, only thing is that you've got a lot more power in the throttle. So just be sensible and safe when you do make a purchase.

Because you don't want to learn to respect a bike the hard way like I did. It sucks


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I hate bikes

Get an impreza


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> A bargain Hayabusa :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 128797
> View attachment 128798
> View attachment 128799


Someone's made themselves a kit car.. :whistling:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

8 prev owners....not all that bad. Look at what you almost did...bought before appreciating the weight to speed.

Sure its mint, but mint might be because its not really a daily ride bike. Too heavy, too much to handle when all you want to do is get to work.

My car is 8yrs old, im 8th owner and had it 4 months. Its mint, drives like a beast, no problems or niggles...but i know for a fact i'll only have it around a year. Its an itch i had to scratch and i'll let someone else enjoy it when i've had enough.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Quick update, passed my test in August...quite easy tbh...bought a fireblade instead as it was local and going for a steal!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

You could have bought my busa mate for 3 k.. If only you had qouted my name correctly i would have seen this earlier


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

flinty90 said:


> You could have bought my busa mate for 3 k.. If only you had qouted my name correctly i would have seen this earlier


Sorry Flinty, didnt realize i had miss types your name.....what plate/model is your mates one?

Buying a Busa isnt off the cards mate.....the blade was going very cheap and was near mint and in my area, so bought it to have some fun for a few weeks.....will be looking at busa's for the next season as a few of us are going touring, so looking for a comfy bike.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Sorry Flinty, didnt realize i had miss types your name.....what plate/model is your mates one?
> 
> Buying a Busa isnt off the cards mate.....the blade was going very cheap and was near mint and in my area, so bought it to have some fun for a few weeks.....will be looking at busa's for the next season as a few of us are going touring, so looking for a comfy bike.


02 mate very rare colour model ive only ever seen one more like it

I wanted 3k. Maybe drop a little more for you. Its done 19000 miles

Immaculate condition new tyres brakes serviced the lot... let me know

If you ever interested bro !! Ive not even done 1000 miles on it in last two seasons due to work she is gaggin

To be ridden.. Got top box and rack available too for touring mate


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

flinty90 said:


> 02 mate very rare colour model ive only ever seen one more like it
> 
> I wanted 3k. Maybe drop a little more for you. Its done 19000 miles
> 
> ...


Any pics mate?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> As some of you know im doing my motorcycle cbt this Friday and then DAS to get my bike license hopefully by the end of the month...always wanted a hayabusa, its just one of those bike that i have my heart set on and no matter what people say, to get a smaller 600cc bike as my first sport bike, im not likely to listen...i guess im stubborn like that.
> 
> But anyway i have been scowering the ads online to find a busa and this one caught my eye
> 
> ...


You won't listen, which really makes you a lunatic! haha

I personally think you're mental going straight into a Busa... I've had my licence for 11 years, bikes all the way up from RS125 to the 1050 speed triple i've got now.

Is there a reason you're specifically going for the Busa?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Quick update, passed my test in August...quite easy tbh...bought a fireblade instead as it was local and going for a steal!
> 
> View attachment 138680


Only just noticed it's an old thread 

Blade is a better choice though imo, much more agile and better handling. I'm thinking about getting one in the summer as I dont want to put too many miles on my triple. :thumb:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

no-way said:


> You won't listen, which really makes you a lunatic! haha
> 
> I personally think you're mental going straight into a Busa... I've had my licence for 11 years, bikes all the way up from RS125 to the 1050 speed triple i've got now.
> 
> Is there a reason you're specifically going for the Busa?


Explained it already in this thread...but just the styling and comfort appeals to me, more than the fact it was once the fastest production bike.

I think all riders are a bit mental in their own way!



no-way said:


> Only just noticed it's an old thread
> 
> Blade is a better choice though imo, much more agile and better handling. I'm thinking about getting one in the summer as I dont want to put too many miles on my triple. :thumb:


Yeah the blade is fun, its fast as fcuk as its been properly set up [previous owner is now a race license holder]....has a dyno reading of 160bhp [i think]...plus it can do 160mph+ no bother :whistling:

But it real hard on my body with it being sport riding position....one of the reason i want a more relaxed but yet sport bike....so the busa was the target, still is but im trying to convince the wife i need 2 bikes.....dont want to get rid of the blade as its too much fun.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Explained it already in this thread...but just the styling and comfort appeals to me, more than the fact it was once the fastest production bike.
> 
> I think all riders are a bit mental in their own way!
> 
> ...


The N+1 rule mate,


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

no-way said:


> The N+1 rule mate,


sorry what is that rule? never heard of N+1

160mph was on a race track, every year the local airport lets people drag to raise money for charity :thumbup1:


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> sorry what is that rule? never heard of N+1
> 
> 160mph was on a race track, every year the local airport lets people drag to raise money for charity :thumbup1:


N (number of bikes) + 1. The ideal number. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

@BodyBuilding101 some pics of my beast for you


----------

